

Ask HN: Have you experienced a coding dream? - mvarner

Last night I had a dream where I was coding for a project that I&#x27;ve actually been working on (after I woke up I was actually able to implement the bits that I remembered, kind of cool!). As a child I would occasionally have dreams where I&#x27;d be on Internet forums that I frequented while awake. I&#x27;m curious if this phenomenon has affected anyone else.
======
centdev
I've done this before. I think sleeping allowed my brain to figure out a
solution that I had struggled with for hours under pressure while awake. I can
only recall this happening twice.

